# Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

Gelöscht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

das wird von dem Landesportbund (glaube ich)nicht geduldet....deswegen die Verschmelzung von VDSF und DAV man hätte eine Urabstimmung der Angler machen sollen wer für welchen Verband ist und dann den anderen auflösen.....:m


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Gelöscht


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> habe ich jetzt mal ein eigenes Thema erstellt


Danke.
Super.


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Gelöscht


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> um die organisierten Angelfischer "nieder zu machen"



Hallo Rolf,

das hat nichts mit "nieder zu machen" zu tun, sondern mit Aufklärung sowie damit, den jahrzehntelangen Hinterzimmermauscheleien ein Ende zu setzen. Wie bereits an anderer Stelle mehrfach und immer wieder geschrieben, sind die Verbände in diesem Land nur notwendig, um unserem Hobby nachzugehen. Hätten wir freien Zugang zu ausreichend Gewässern, würde es Frau Dr. und Co nicht mehr geben- zumindest nicht für uns Angler. Leider denken diese Helden (LV und BV), dass sie alle wichtig sind und für uns Angler unverzichtbar, bemerken jedoch nicht, dass kaum ein Angler Notiz von denen nimmt. Den Bundesverband braucht es schon gar nicht... Warum dann einen zweiten? Einer reicht völlig aus- allerdings einer, der sich für die Interessen der Angler einsetzt und somit nicht der DAFV. 

Ich kenne ein paar von diesen Helden persönlich. Manche sind "ganz ok", bei anderen weiß man was man erwarten kann - nämlich nicht viel bis gar nichts.

Frag doch mal am Gewässer einen Angler, wie der oder die Präsidentin des DAFV heißt? Da würdest Du spannende Antworten erhalten.... Weil es niemanden interessiert. Der deutsche Angler an sich will nur eines- ANGELN mit wenig Einschränkungen. Naja, und so manche Einschränkung haben wir ja den Verbänden zu verdanken...


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

2. Anglerverband?

Den haben wir doch schon.
Nennt sich DSAV.
Dort kann jeder Mitglied werden. Jeder kann den Präsidenten wählen.

Warum strömen die Angler nicht in diesen Verband?

Ich hab es schon mal geschrieben.
Wenn wir alle dort Mitglied werden.....wieviel Stimmen hätte dann der DSAV im DAFV?
Mehr als jeder einzelne LV.

Mehr Einfluss kann man im Grunde nicht bekommen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> 2. Anglerverband?
> 
> Den haben wir doch schon.
> Nennt sich DSAV.


 
 Falsche Formulierung, müsste wohl heißen "Den haben wir noch"...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Eben..und woher nimmt der 2te dann die Gewässer?


Du vergisst evtl.die quasi in vielen Regionen vorhandene  Monopolstellung was Gewässer angeht..ohne DAFV LV und Bezirksverbände angelst du da höchstens im eigenen Gartenteich oder FoPu..oder gehst gleich zum Casting

Es gibt zu wenig freie Gewässer.

Ansonsten könnte mich als Organisierter dieser Hinterwald DAFV mal kreuzweise.


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

gelöscht


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Gelöscht


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Eben..und woher nimmt der 2te dann die Gewässer?
> 
> 
> Du vergisst evtl.die quasi in vielen Regionen vorhandene  Monopolstellung was Gewässer angeht..ohne DAFV LV und Bezirksverbände angelst du da höchstens im eigenen Gartenteich oder FoPu..oder gehst gleich zum Casting
> ...




Tja, die Frage wurde im Threadeingang net gestellt. 

Aber.......jetzt mal umdenken.
Wir geben viel Geld für Tackle aus, viel Geld für Erlaubnisscheine, Spritkosten etc.

Sind mit unseren LV und BV nicht zufrieden.

Warum dann nicht in einen BV Namens DSAV gehen, in dem wir direktes Wahlrecht haben?
Dieser DSAV könnte, vorausgesetzt er hat seehr viele Mitglieder, jeden Beschluss im DAFV blockieren.

Ich gehe noch weiter...er könnte wenn er sich dann in den Ländern engagiert, Gewässer anpachten etc.

Will hier keine Werbungmachen. Nur mal zum Nachdenken.
Auch für die derzeit nichtorganisierten Angler.

Der DSAV könnte im DAFV eine Macht werden.

Auch ohne Gewässer (noch).

Man müsste nur über seinen Schatten springen und nochmal ca. 50 Euro im Jahr aufbringen.


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> RuhrfischerPG schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eben..und woher nimmt der 2te dann die Gewässer?
> ...


----------



## Jose (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> ...bei dem ich einfach mal fragen möchte warum die nicht organisierten richtigen Angler soviel Energie aufwenden um die organisierten Angelfischer "nieder zu machen" und nicht einen eigenen Verband gründen...



ist ja voller widersinnigem:



ein nicht organisierter angler- ein _richtiger_ angler? und die anderen, 'falsche'...?
ein nicht organisierter angler - warum sollte der einen verband gründen wollen?
und völlig falsch ist, dass die 'freien'  angler "soviel energie" energie zum "niedermachen" der organisierten aufwenden:
es ist vielmehr so, dass freie angler leider zuviel zeit und energie aufwenden müssen, um sich gegen  übergriffige anglerfeindliche aktivitäten zu wehren.

 wäre alles nicht nötig und könnte so anglerfreundlich sein, wenn sich viel mehr organisierte angler aus ihrer warmen pupsmulde erheben würden, um dem BV mal den marsch zu blasen. 
ich brauch keinen 2. verband, der angeblich erste muss erstmal weg.
dann schauen wir mal.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Nun ja......erstens kann man Aufklärung auch durchführen ohne andere herablassend zu behandeln


 Das wird hier doch so gemacht. Auf manche wirkt die Wahrheit erschreckend, auf manche auch herablassend...



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Wie viele der angeprangerten Angelfischer glaubst du hier bekehren zu können.....wieviele von den Angelfischern sind hier im Board mitlesend?


 Ich möchte niemanden bekehren. Grundsätzlich ist jeder, der hier im AB Infos - die ohne das AB im Hinterzimmer bleiben würden - zu Verbänden erhält, ein Informierter mehr. Und es gibt hier mehr Infos pro Tag, als im Jahr über Verein/ LV oder BV.



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hier nur ein Bruchteil mitliest und denen geht dieses herablassende doch schon ziemlich auf die E...r.


 Das glaubst Du? Ich nicht- das zeigen doch die Zugriffe auf diese Seite. Wenn mir ein Forum, eine Zeitung oder ein Fernsehprogramm auf die Exxr geht, dann entscheide ich mich dagegen. Das ist hier - siehe die Zahl der Nutzer - dann wohl doch nicht so der Fall...


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

gelöscht


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Nettiquette, keine persönliche Anmache gilt auch hier, sonst Punkte..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> 2. Du solltest dir, bevor du hier so abgehst, vielleicht auch mal andere Themen durchlesen in denen nichtorganisierte als "richtige Angler" und organisierte als "Angelfischer" bezeichnet werden.



Entschuldige, aber dass hat mir eine Präsidentschaftskandidatin des DAFV in einer Mail so ähnlich geschrieben...! Kommt nicht von hier |rolleyes Daraus wurde dann jedoch das hier mal abgeleitet....


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Gelöscht


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier von ungefähr 55000 Usern und sagen wir einmal die gleiche Anzahl an Gästen (was ich nicht glaube da ich mich auch nicht immer einlogge und deshalb wahrscheinlich nur als Gast zu sehen bin) dann ist das doch eine geringe Anzahl im Gegensatz zu den, keine Ahnung 2,5Mio?, Anglern in Deutschland.




Meine Aussage bezog sich auf das mit dem "auf die Exxr gehen"...

Und dann schrieb ich



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist jeder, der hier im AB Infos - die ohne das AB im Hinterzimmer bleiben würden - zu Verbänden erhält, ein Informierter mehr. Und es gibt hier mehr Infos pro Tag, als im Jahr über Verein/ LV oder BV.


 
 PS: über 130.000 Mitglieder (nicht das die Sponsoren noch Gelder kürzen) ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

und weit über 50.000 inaktive schon gelöscht ;-))))


----------



## Jose (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> ... Woher willst du wissen wieviele sich versuchen zu wehren......hast du Zahlen.....Fakten....oder irgend was brauchbares?? Nein!!...


weißt du doch gar nicht :m

hast du Zahlen.....Fakten....oder irgend was brauchbares zum widerstand der organisierten angler?

über die zahl der abnicker sind wir dank AB ja bestens informiert.


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Gelöscht


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Um was geht es??|uhoh:


----------



## Jose (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> ...
> Fakt ist für MICH aber das Leute die keinem Verband angehören auch nichts fürs "besser werden" tun oder engagieren sich diese in irgendeiner anderen Form für Angler fürs angeln?



kleine erinnerung: unser herrlicher verband im westen hatte keine einzelmitgliedschaft zugelassen.
musste man im verein meiern.


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das gilt nicht nur für mich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, bin ich nicht.
Der Verband hat mich derzeit noch nicht überzeugt.
Ich habe das Gefühl, dieser ist zu sehr aufs "Wettangeln" fixiert.
Kann sich aber noch ändern.

Der AGSB wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Nimmt auch jeden Angler auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das gilt nicht nur für mich!


Alle....


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



jose schrieb:


> kleine erinnerung: Unser herrlicher verband im westen hatte keine einzelmitgliedschaft zugelassen.
> Musste man im verein meiern.




agsb


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Gelöscht


----------



## Jose (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

ich verbitte mir dein "Blödsinn".


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Gelöscht


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Leuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute ..
ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhig...

sonst Punkte...


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Du warst eigentlich nicht gemeint aber wenn du das hier eingeführt hast bist du es auch Schuld :q. Nein Quatsch....es wird jedenfalls hier im AB mittlerweile immer wieder so geschrieben und somit werden hier alle organisierten über einen Kamm geschoren. Das ist halt das was mich so ärgert.




Naja, warum zieht man sich diesen Schuh an?
Mir ist in NRW kein Fall bekannt wo ein Angelverein seine Mitglieder umfassend zur Fusion aufgeklärt hat.
Es wurde auch nicht darüber Abgestimmt ob diese neuen DAFV Richtlinie angenommen werden soll.
Die LV inNRW haben garantiert die Vorstände dazu nicht befragt und diese haben garantiert nicht ihre Mitglieder befragt.


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Gelöscht


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Gelöscht


----------



## Fr33 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Inzwischen bin ich auch der Meinung wir brauchen KEINEN 2. Verband, sondern EINEN Richtigen....

 Zudem sehe ich es wie Sharpo.... Steffen Q, und sein DASV haben mich nach wie vor nicht überzeugt. Was interessiert es den normalen Angler (egal ob organisiert oder "freier" Angler) irgendwelche Sichtungsangeln um an Wettfischen im Ausland teil nehmen zu können...

 Wir haben da viel größere Probleme ...


----------



## Jose (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> ..es wird jedenfalls hier im AB mittlerweile immer wieder so geschrieben und somit werden hier alle organisierten über einen Kamm geschoren. Das ist halt das was mich so ärgert.



kann es sein, dass aus verärgerung auch härter herausgelesen wird als es ist?
mir ist in meinen jahren im AB nichts nennenswert abfälliges über organisierte angler untergekommen - eher anders rum, vielleicht meine befindlichkeit geschuldet.

'freie' angler gibt es ja nur dort, wo es vereinsfreie gewässer gibt. ansonsten muss mensch sich ja 'organisieren' (und wird dann qua ordre de mufti neuerdings zum 'angelfischer' und zahlendes mitglied in jenem verband deutscher angler mit gebrochenem verhältnis zu den wünschen der angler [muss ich hier nicht aufführen, oder?])

was ich sehe, und wenn ich dir glauben soll, dann haben organisierte angler die faust in der tasche geballt, während ihre vertreter den kotau üben.

frage: 
warum ist es denn so desolat wie es ist?
wegen des massenhaften widerstandes organisierter angler gar?


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Fast Punktlandung! Aber meiner Meinung nach ein bischen anders: die LVs haben die Vereine nicht informiert welche dann natürlich auch die Mitglieder nicht informiert haben können.



Klar, aber die LV müssen nur die Vorstände der Angelvereine informieren.

Diese dann ihre Mitglieder.

Dazu müsste man aber auch mal die Einladungen zur JHV ändern.
Oftmals wird dort nämlich nur das übliche Blablabla abgedruckt.
Wenn man dort mal den Mitgliedern die genauen Themen auflisten würde...sehe wahrscheinlich die JHV der Angelvereine anders aus.
Aber dies macht ja Arbeit und solch eine JHV kollidiert dann auch mal mit dem Abend- o- Mittagessen der lieben "Hausfrau" zu Hause.
Ausserdem haben Rentner zu einer gewissen Zeit zuhause zu sein.


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Gelöscht


----------



## angler1996 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

der/ die hat /haben Angst dann organisierte Angler zu sein:q


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Gelöscht


----------



## Jose (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> der/ die hat /haben Angst dann organisierte Angler zu sein:q



#6


außerdem: was soll das? dann hätten wir zwei, drei, fünf, x verbände. der eine große verkehrte muss weg. aus der asche machen wir dann was vernünftiges, ehrliches.


----------



## Fr33 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Aber noch mal zum eigentlichen Thema. Warum springt keiner der sich benachteiligt gefühlten nichtorganisierten Anglern auf und gründet einen eigenen Verband oder schließt sich evtl. dem DSAV oder anderen an und luxt dem DAFV mit vernünftigem Arrangement die Mitglieder ab?



Hier ein BSP aus Hessen:

 Als Vereinsmitglied darf ich die Vereinsgewässer befischen. Gastkarten gibt es keine! Und wenn dann nur mit Auflagen oder man MUSS im Besitz des Sportfischerpasses sein, der nur an organisierte Angler ausgegeben wird!

 Bin ich im Verein, bin ich automatisch Zahler an den VHSF (LV Hessen). Dieser gibt seinen Obolus an den DAVF ab...

 Trete ich aus, dann siehts mit dem Angeln mau aus. 

 Achja... auch die "freien Angler" zahlen indirekt an den LV bzw. BV, Durch die Fischereiabgabe und über die Abgaben die bei den Erlaubnisscheinen mit eingerechnet wurden....

 Wie du siehst, steht es um Angler so oder so schlecht in good old Germany....


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Warum keinen dritten? 
Die Zinsen da hin alles gut. Da bin ich der Presi für uns Angler.
Dann haben wir einen Anglerverband wir Arbeiten noch mit der Hand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



Jose schrieb:


> der eine große verkehrte muss weg. aus der asche machen wir dann was vernünftiges, ehrliches.


#6#6#6

Auferstanden aus Ruinen...........


----------



## Fr33 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Dann muß ich dich aber fragen wer sich dann für UNS Angler einsetzen soll?



Eigentlich ganz easy.... Ein Verband VON Anglern FÜR Angler!! Und keine Lobby und NABU A...kriecher....


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Gelöscht


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Aber noch mal zum eigentlichen Thema. Warum springt keiner der sich benachteiligt gefühlten nichtorganisierten Anglern auf und gründet einen eigenen Verband oder schließt sich evtl. dem DSAV oder anderen an und luxt dem DAFV mit vernünftigem Arrangement die Mitglieder ab?




Viele "oders".

Wieso keiner?  Woher hat denn der DSAV seine Mitglieder?

Weisst Du.., ich denke es wird ein Wandel eintreten, auch auf Grund Thomas seiner Berichterstattung.
So mancher user hier wird irgendwann den Vorsitz im Verein übernehmen. Die Alten beissen nun mal irgendwann ins Gras.
Die Neuen haben viel mehr Hintergrundwissen, können das Neuland benutzen. 

Z.B.
Der ASV Greven hat jetzt einen neuen Vorstand. Kati ist ein User vom AB.
meinst Du er wird sich das alles gefallen lassen was so einige andere Ex- Vorstände gefallen lassen haben?
Heute laufen Informationen  auch Dank Thomas viel schneller und präziser.

Jetzt kommt so langsam die Generation Internet.


----------



## torstenhtr (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Da nach Umfragen die Anzahl der am Angeln interessierten Menschen in Deutschland ca. 5 Millionen beträgt, sollte die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch sein, dass schon längst eine solche Organisation besteht. Vielleicht kann die AB-Redaktion mit einem Link behilflich sein.

Ansonsten wäre sicherlich eine Interessengemeinschaft Angeln eine gute Idee.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



> Woher hat denn der DSAV seine Mitglieder?



DSAV?
Reiner Wettangelverband nach den Richtlinien der AO/BMF (siehe aktuelle Veranstaltung IAM - letztes Jahr noch DAFV, diese Jahr DSAV).

Dazu, so wurde mir das von der HV des DAFV erzählt, wussten die weder auf Nachfrage (oder wollten es nicht sagen) wie viele Mitglieder sie aktuell haben, noch waren sie bis heute  in der Lage, die Beitragsgelder einzuziehen, weil sie das mit der Bank irgendwie nicht gebacken kriegen..

Die sind also mindestens so kompetent wie der DAFV, in den sie ja unbedingt reinwollten, statt das richtig zu machen und das ohne DAFV und als nicht gemeinnütziger Verein aufzuziehen..

Könnt ihr ja euer Delegierten von eurem Landesverband fragen, wie das genau war..


----------



## Jose (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Ich versuche doch schon lange irgendwie zu sagen das höchstwahrscheinlich der Großteil überhaupt nicht weiß was läuft da diese lieber nur angeln gehen und sonst nirgendwo gesehen werden und deshalb auch immer die gleichen auf den Versammlungen abstimmen aber andersherum habe ich auch schon erwähnt das der Rest der Angler in Deutschland eben auch nichts unternimmt oder auch nicht unternehmen kann da er keine Stimme hat. Deshalb die Frage zum 2 Verband.



gehe ich mit dir konform.
heruaszulesen ist aber: das interesse der angler ist eben das angeln, und das hauptsächlich.
ein verband, der sich dieser belange nicht annimmt, der kann auch nicht für angler, geschweige denn 'die angler' sprechen.

ein 2. verband wäre kontraproduktiv, der zersplitterung wegen. der erste muss zu einem anglerverband werden, mit angelnden präsidentInnen


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Gelöscht


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DSAV?
> Reiner Wettangelverband nach den Richtlinien der AO/BMF (siehe aktuelle Veranstaltung IAM - letztes Jahr noch DAFV, diese Jahr DSAV).
> 
> Dazu, so wurde mir das von der HV des DAFV erzählt, wussten die weder auf Nachfrage (oder wollten es nicht sagen) wie viele Mitglieder sie aktuell haben, noch waren sie bis heute in der Lage, die Beitragsgelder einzuziehen, weil sie das mit der Bank irgendwie nicht gebacken kriegen..
> ...



|bigeyes is net wahr. :q:q#q

Ich sagte ja, derzeit bin ich von denen nicht überzeugt.


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Gelöscht


----------



## Jose (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

möchte ich hier mal einwerfen: uns eint wohl die (noch) ohnmächtige wut.

ich sag mal: hau wech den scheixxx.
frag mich wie, und ich bin ähnlich ratlos wie du.

die thomas-tour scheint mir die erfolgversprechendste: steter tropfen...


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Wo mit wir dann wieder bei 0 anfangen. Auferstanden aus Ruinen...... wahrscheinlich zu spät wenn sich nicht zwischenzeitlich jemand anderes um unsere Belange kümmert......also wieder. Warum keinen anderen Verband. Wer oder wie können wir denn sonst unsere Belange klarstellen?




Okay. Wer soll es machen?
Oder...Hey Rolf, fang an. Such Dir 6 weitere Personen und Gründe einen Bundesverband.

Ich kenn Deine Antwort.


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Gelöscht


----------



## Jose (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

die zeit läuft mir schon mein ganzes leben davon, zuletzt immer schneller...
aber keine panik: beharrlichkeit führt zum ziel. dafür sorgt schon Thomas.


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Gelöscht


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

ja, aber wir machen das ja nur um Klicks zu generieren, wie die Verbandler immer sagen (mangels anderer Argumente) ;-)))

Da wären dicke Fische oder Tixxxx aber weit besser geeignet..
;-)))


----------



## Fr33 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Wenn ihr jetzt mal so hier in dieses Thema schaut wieviel Leute hier geschrieben oder überhaupt einmal reingeschaut haben dann kann man eigentlich schon wieder einmal sehen das es immer wieder dieselben sind die hier schreiben und sich für dieses heikle Thema überhaupt interessieren. Von der Uhrzeit her war es bisher doch ideal.



Hast du etwas anderes erwartet  Ich nicht....|wavey:


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Gelöscht


----------



## BERND2000 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Wie kommt man immer darauf das solche Verbände immer auch die Ziele *aller* Angler vertreten sollen?

 Das ist zunächst einmal ein Verband von Anglern die sich in Vereinen organisiert haben um gemeinsam Gewässer zu pachten und zu bewirtschaften.
 Oder noch richtiger, ein Zusammenschluss von diesen Pächtergemeinschaften, die Angelvereine ja meist sind.

 So etwas wie die Forderung von freien Zugang für alle Gewässer durch möglichst  alle Bürger zu erwarten, ist so als wenn man vom Bauernverband erwarten würde, das sie für eine freie Ernte durch jeden Bürger eintreten würden.

 Nur in Teilbereichen sind die Interessen von organisierten und nicht organisierten Anglern also gleich.
 Solche Dinge wie Wasserkraft, Arterhalt, Steuerrecht oder Kormoran sind sicher Bereiche die eher Pächter betreffen.

 Tierschutz und Angeln, ist umgekehrt ein Thema was dann tatsächlich alle betrifft.

 Es ist leicht auf einen Verband verzichten zu können, wenn es ein Verband ist, der die eigenen Ziele gar nicht verfolgt.
 Hier im A.B haben viele ganz andere Ziele, die von einem Anglerverband der Pächter abweichen.

 Der Bundesverband mag überarbeitungsreif sein, aber trotzdem ist es sicher wichtig so eine Dachorganisation zu haben.
 Als vor einiger Zeit Niedersachsen abstimmte ob sie im Dachverband bleiben wollten, war keiner mit dem ich dort sprach, zufrieden mit der Arbeit des B.V.
 Trotzdem sprach man sich mehrheitlich für den Verbleib im Verband aus, weil man den Dachverband halt erhalten möchte, auch wenn man mit der Arbeit nicht zufrieden ist.


 Es gibt zu wenig freie Gewässer ?
 Nö, die gibt es massenhaft, nur muss man dann eben auch bereit sein, Marktübliche Pachtpreise zu zahlen um Privatbesitz zu pachten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



> Wie kommt man immer darauf das solche Verbände immer auch die Ziele aller Angler vertreten sollen?


Weil das die Trümmertruppe für sich in Anspruch nimmt und auf ihrer Seite schreibt ("Interessenvertreter der Anglerschaft", lachhaft..), vielleicht?

Würden sie klar stellen, dass sie eben nicht für Angler und das Angeln sprechen, sondern nur für organisierte Angelfischer in bewirtschaftenden Vereinen, wär ein Problem weg.. 

Würden die eben nur brav unter sich mauscheln, und sich nur an Regelungen für ihre Bewirtschafter statt gegen Angler beteiligen, hätte ja keiner was gegen einen solchen Bewirtschafterverband...

Die sollen sich nur da raushalten, wo sie eben keine Ahnung haben, vom Angeln, und Angler in Ruhe lassen - die haben nicht umsonst ne nichtangelnde Präsidentin..

So wie jetzt gehört die Trümmertruppe nur weg...

Und gerade in Niedersachsen bedauern inzwischen nicht wenige, die damals für den Verbleib gestimmt hatten, ihre Abstimmung, sehr sogar. Auch wenn die vom Braunschweiger Bezirk und anderen damals Busladungsweise Delegierte zum abstimmen für den DAFV ankarren liessen.
Man hört sogar, dass es Bezirke gibt, die das wieder auf die Tagesordnung zur näxten HV in NDS setzen wollen angesichts der aktuellen Ereignisse beim DAFV seit der letzten HV bei euch - frag mal nach..

Und ohne die Dummheit damals der Delegierten der organisierten Angelfischer in NDS, die ihrem Präsidium ne Klatsche verpassten, als das ja raus wollte, hätte der LSFV-NDS jetzt sicher gekündigt. 
Da aber die auch ihre Beiträge für den Bund von dem für den LV abgekoppelt haben, wirds dem Präsidium jetzt wurscht sein.
Denn der im Bund beschlossene Unsinn trifft nun zumindest finanziell nicht mehr den Verband, sondern nur die dummen Vereine, die das so wollten. 
So werden die also nun mindestens bis 2017 an den DAFV zahlen müssen - hoffentlich recht viel..




So gesehen ists doch kein Wunder, wenn immer wieder Leute nen anderen Verband wollen - aber nicht dran denken (ist wie im Wald, das kennt Frau Dr.), dass neue Bäume nicht hochkommen können, solange das alte Gestrüpp Platz und Licht wegnimmt..

Leider...

Erst Trümmertruppe der bewirtschaftenden, organsierten Angelfischer schreddern und altes Gestrüpp roden (da die sich ja nicht raushalten wollen beim Angeln und Anglern), dann ein wirklicher Verband für Angler, nur so wird das gehen.

Auferstehen aus Ruinen...



PS:


> So etwas wie die Forderung von freien Zugang für alle Gewässer durch möglichst alle Bürger zu erwarten,


War jedenfalls nie meine Forderung "freier" (im Sinne kostenlos, wie von Dir dargestellt) Zugang. 
Aber einfacher, unkomplizierter, unbürokratischer Zugang sowohl zum Angeln wie zu Gewässern schon.



> Der Bundesverband mag überarbeitungsreif sein, aber trotzdem ist es sicher wichtig *so eine *Dachorganisation zu haben.


Aber nicht "so eine", wie real existierend.
Eine, und zwar eine gute!
Die sich auch für Angler und Angeln einsetzt.
Da wären viele sicher auch bereit, 5 oder 10 Euro zu zahlen - für die jetzige Trümmertruppe sind halt vielen (zu Recht) schon 5 Cent zu viel


----------



## JourFX (17. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Warum denn gleich nen zweiten oder fünfundvierzigsten Verband gründen? Ein einfacher Verein würde sich doch auch gut machen. Gehen wir mal von den 130000 Usern hier aus. Sagen wir jeder 10. wünscht sich das das Angeln in Deutschland unkomplizierter und in allen Bundesländern gleich ist und ist bereit dafür 2€ im Monat zu entrichten das diese Interessen vertreten werden. Das wären ein Jahresbudget von 312000€, die genau für den oben genannten Vereinszweck aufgewendet werden könnte.   Die Frage nach Gewässern stellt sich mir da garnicht, ein Verein nur für Politik. Mir wären das 2€ im Monat wert auch ohne ne Gewässerkarte als "Gegenleistung". Ich fürchte nur das ich leider nicht der eine unter 10 bin, sondern einer unter vielen.


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



JourFX schrieb:


> Warum denn gleich nen zweiten oder fünfundvierzigsten Verband gründen? Ein einfacher Verein würde sich doch auch gut machen. Gehen wir mal von den 130000 Usern hier aus. Sagen wir jeder 10. wünscht sich das das Angeln in Deutschland unkomplizierter und in allen Bundesländern gleich ist und ist bereit dafür 2€ im Monat zu entrichten das diese Interessen vertreten werden. Das wären ein Jahresbudget von 312000€, die genau für den oben genannten Vereinszweck aufgewendet werden könnte.   Die Frage nach Gewässern stellt sich mir da garnicht, ein Verein nur für Politik. Mir wären das 2€ im Monat wert auch ohne ne Gewässerkarte als "Gegenleistung". Ich fürchte nur das ich leider nicht der eine unter 10 bin, sondern einer unter vielen.



Ein Verband ist ein Verein.
Es gibt rechtlich betrachtet keinen "Verband"
Man suggeriert mit dem Begriff "Verband" nur etwas Größeres, übergreifendes.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würden sie klar stellen, dass sie eben nicht für Angler und das Angeln sprechen, sondern nur für organisierte Angelfischer in bewirtschaftenden Vereinen, wär ein Problem weg..
> 
> Würden die eben nur brav unter sich mauscheln, und sich nur an Regelungen für ihre Bewirtschafter statt gegen Angler beteiligen, hätte ja keiner was gegen einen solchen Bewirtschafterverband...
> 
> - .......



 Na ja, sie (sollten?) schon die Interessen vieler Angler vertreten.
Je nach Bundesland sind es ja recht viele die organisiert sind.
 (Denkt nur an Niedersachsen, wo für die meisten Angler im Binnenbereich Zugang nur über Vereine haben, die meistens auch organisiert sind. Der Zugang geht dort über die gemeinnützigen Vereine, auch ohne Fischereiabgabe und stattliche Bewirtschaftung, brauen wir uns wohl nicht verstecken. )
 Ich denke nicht das man sagen kann der Dachverband gegen Angler arbeitet, er arbeitet halt uneffektiv, auch weil man versucht alle Interessen vieler Angler zu vertreten.
 Die einen wollen halt den Tierschutz, andere als naturbewusst wahrgenommen werden, dann sind da noch alte Wettfischer und viele weitere Strömungen der Angelei.
 Der Verband liegt ausgestreckt am Boden, weil er versucht mit ausgestreckten Armen und Beinen alles zusammenzuhalten nur kann man so halt nicht vorwärts gehen und bleibt liegen.
 Dumm nur das keiner möchte das er da liegen bleibt.:q


Die sollen sich nur da raushalten, wo sie eben keine Ahnung haben, vom Angeln, und Angler in Ruhe lassen ...hat Thomas geschrieben 

 Könnte man so etwas nicht auch über unorganisierte Angler behaupten?
 Wer weder mit Gemeinnützigkeit, dem Steuerrecht, der Bewirtschaftung oder Naturschutz zu tun hat, weil er halt unorganisiert ist, dem Fehlt oft das Wissen warum bestimmte Dinge gemacht werden.
 Er hat halt meist null Ahnung, von solchen Dingen.
 Möglicherweise sollten die unorganisierten Angler,wirklich einen Verband bilden, wenn es denn genügend unorganisierte gibt, die sich wirklich einbringen wollen.
 Es ist aber dann gut möglich das sie sich dann auch wieder in gewohnter Richtung entwickeln, weil sie sich plötzlich mit Dingen beschäftigen die sie so noch nie durchdachten.



 Ich habe in letzter Zeit die Entwicklung eines ex Sportwartes(Wettfischen) erlebt, der dann aufstieg. Die Entwicklung ging vom Wettfischer bis zum Gegner solcher Angeln, nur weil er nun auch das Steuerecht und Vereinswohl betrachten musste.
 Einfach ist alles immer nur, wenn man sich wenig Gedanken machen muss.

 Solche wie Du Thomas sind selten, auch Du versuchst alle Richtungen abzudecken und hast das Wissen. #6
 Noch hast Du aber den Vorteil, Dich auch nicht bewegen zu müssen.:q


----------



## JourFX (17. November 2014)

Sharpo schrieb:


> Ein Verband ist ein Verein.
> 
> Es gibt rechtlich betrachtet keinen "Verband"
> 
> Man suggeriert mit dem Begriff "Verband" nur etwas Größeres, übergreifendes.




Verband klingt halt so hochtrabend. Mir würde es reichen wenn irgendwer meine Interessen angemessen vertritt. Nennen wir es am besten Interessengemeinschaft Angler. Ende.
Dabei sind meine Interessen eigentlich "nur" schön in Ruhe Angeln.


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Na ja, sie (sollten?) schon die Interessen vieler Angler vertreten.
> Je nach Bundesland sind es ja recht viele die organisiert sind.
> (Denkt nur an Niedersachsen, wo für die meisten Angler im Binnenbereich Zugang nur über Vereine haben, die meistens auch organisiert sind. Der Zugang geht dort über die gemeinnützigen Vereine, auch ohne Fischereiabgabe und stattliche Bewirtschaftung, brauen wir uns wohl nicht verstecken. )
> Ich denke nicht das man sagen kann der Dachverband gegen Angler arbeitet, er arbeitet halt uneffektiv, auch weil man versucht alle Interessen vieler Angler zu vertreten.
> ...



"alte Wettfischer"?

:vik:

Sorry, Du scheinst in dem Bezug absolut nicht auf den laufenden zu sein.

Alt sehen diese z.B. nicht aus:
http://www.champions-team.de/verans...ernational-Anglers-Meeting-2014-Silokanal.php

oder die:

http://www.champions-team.de/verans...14/Jugendweltmeisterschaften-2014-Holland.php

Alt sitzt in den Verbänden und Vereinen auf den Pupsersessel der Vereine.

Vorallem im Kopf  alt und unflexibel

Auch der Rest von Dir absoluter Blödsinn, sorry.

Was hat Bildung / Vereinsrecht mit organisiert und unorganisiert zu tun?
Was hat Natur- u. Tierschutz mit unorganisiertund organisiert zu tun?

Es gibt mehr organisierte Angler, die net mal Angeln können, geschweige denn Ahnung von Natur und Tier haben.
Viele Vorstände die nicht mal einen Schimmer vom Vereinsrecht haben.

Auch wird Dein genannter Kollege kein Gegner des Wettfischesn geworden sein, sondern er musste sich im Rahmen der Gesetze bewegen.
Um dann nicht mit denen in Konflikt zu geraten ..

Aber der VDSF ..hat an diesen Mist mitgewirkt. Er hat den DAV angeschwärzt, er hat mit dem BMF diesen Deal ausgehandelt etc.

Und nicht Dein Angelkollege der nun gegen Wettfischen war.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Auch wird Dein genannter Kollege kein Gegner des Wettfischesn geworden sein, sondern er musste sich im Rahmen der Gesetze bewegen.
> Um dann nicht mit denen in Konflikt zu geraten ..
> 
> Und nicht Dein Angelkollege der nun gegen Wettfischen war.



Natürlich wird sich seine Einstellung zum W.F kaum geändert haben.
Aber seine wahrgenommenen Handlungen, zeigen dann etwas anderes.
Egal in welcher Position, wird er nun auch versuchen sich vorsichtig im rechtlichen Rahmen zu bewegen. 
Bedeutet nicht jeder der Wettfischen nicht mehr fördern möchte, ist ein Gegner, auch nicht im B.V.
Umgekehrt ist auch nicht jeder Gegner des Tierschutzes, so wie er heute ausgelegt wird, auch ein Freund vom Wettkampffischen.
Schwer zu sagen, wer da in den Verbänden und dem B.V wirklich in welche Richtung möchte.#c

Sharpo, mag sein das Du meine Meinung als Blödsinn empfindest.:q
Ich denke, wir werden wohl kaum den selben Blickwinkel haben, Deiner scheint mir recht eingeschränkt.

Auch wenn wir beide mit der Arbeit ,des B.V nicht zufrieden sind.:q


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Es ist quatsch weil auch sehr wenige organisierte Angler Ahnung von der Materie (Vereinsrecht, Steuerrecht etc.) habe.

Und Dein Beispiel...als Mitglied eines Vereinsvorstandes muss er natürlich so verfahren.
Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit etc.

Es hat doch aber nicht mit der persönlichen Einstellung ...zum Wettangeln zu tun.

Aber als Vorstandsmitglied eines LV oder auch BV hat er/ man doch eine ganz andere Möglichkeit der Einflussnahme bei Gesetzen etc..


----------



## BERND2000 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und Dein Beispiel...als Mitglied eines Vereinsvorstandes muss er natürlich so verfahren.
> Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit etc.............
> .......Aber als Vorstandsmitglied eines LV oder auch BV hat er/ man doch eine ganz andere Möglichkeit der Einflussnahme bei Gesetzen etc..


 
 Also ist es richtig, sich im Einklang mit bestehenden Reglungen zum Schutz von Vereinen, Verbänden zu bewegen?
 Recht schwer, dann gleichzeitig grundsätzliche Veränderungen zu vertreten.

 Was wir brauchen ist die Abschaffung der rechtlichen Betrachtung, das Angeln *nur* der Nahrungsbeschaffung dient und sonst als Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstanden wird. 
 Es wird halt Zeit das Angeln als verträgliche legitime Freizeitnutzung der Natur zu vertreten und so auch zu gestalten. 
 Nur dann kann vielen Menschen Zugang ermöglicht werden, ohne gleich wieder mit dem Naturschutz in Konflikt zu geraten.
 Nur glaube ich nicht, das so etwas von Anglern oder der Bevölkerung mit getragen wird.

 Ich wäre überrascht, wenn nicht selbst die Mehrheit der deutschen Angler solche Veranstaltungen wie von Dier eingestellt, glatt untersagen würden.
 Ich finde es aber gut das so etwas oder viele andere Dinge immer noch möglich sind und kein völliger Einklang herrscht.
 Mehrheiten sollten auch mit Toleranz regieren, nur ist das nicht immer möglich .


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Also ist es richtig, sich im Einklang mit bestehenden Reglungen zum Schutz von Vereinen, Verbänden zu bewegen?
> Recht schwer, dann gleichzeitig grundsätzliche Veränderungen zu vertreten.
> 
> Was wir brauchen ist die Abschaffung der rechtlichen Betrachtung, das Angeln *nur* der Nahrungsbeschaffung dient und sonst als Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstanden wird.
> ...



Klar, geht doch nicht anders.
Schliesst doch aber nicht aus sich für Veränderungen einzusetzen.

Du, wenn wir nicht vom Nahrungserwerb wegkommen, werden weitere Gewässer für Angler gesperrt.
Angelverbot wegen Verseuchung.

Nimmt das Land Geld in die Hand, überprüft Gewässer und Fische..könnte es bald Dunkel werden für uns Angler.

Zu den Veranstaltungen:
Sorry, die Rennen doch alle dahin. 
"Jedes" Vereinsangeln verstösst doch schon gegen die VDSF Richtlinie.


----------



## Dunraven (18. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Es wird halt Zeit das Angeln als verträgliche legitime Freizeitnutzung der Natur zu vertreten und so auch zu gestalten.
> Nur dann kann vielen Menschen Zugang ermöglicht werden, ohne gleich wieder mit dem Naturschutz in Konflikt zu geraten.
> Nur glaube ich nicht, das so etwas von Anglern oder der Bevölkerung mit getragen wird.




Warum glaubst Du das?
Töte doch mal einen Fisch mit Spaziergänger im Rücken, da sagen viele "der arme Fisch". Letztes Jahr hatte unsere Heimwartin auch so ein Erlebnis der dritten Art. Sie saß mit ihrem Lebensgefährten am Kanal und war am Raubfischangeln. Kollege und ich saßen ein paar hundert Meter weiter. Später erzählte sie das da so ein Männchen aus dem Haus kam (vom Kanal durch einen öffentliche Straße getrennt) und sagte er möchte nicht das sie vor seinem Haus angelt. Auf die Frage warum kam dann das er nicht möchte das Fische getötet werden. Er stellte dann die Frage warum sie denn Angeln. Die Antwort meiner Kollegin war weil das ihr Hobby ist. Da meinte der Typ dann "Ihr Hobby ist Tiere töten?"
Dem Typen ging es die ganze Zeit um das Töten. 

Viele sehen Angeln als Hobby zum Erholen und in der Natur sein.
Viele haben auch nichts dagegen wenn die Angler mal einen Fisch mitnehmen.
Aber sehr viele haben auch nichts dagegen wenn sie den gefangenen Fisch am Leben lassen, zumal das im TV auch mittlerweile der am häufigsten gezeigte Fall ist, dank Angelsendungen aus anderen Ländern wo das normal ist. Kuss auf den Fisch und zurück, das halten viele für normal (auch wenn ich das mit dem Kuss nicht für normal halte ).

Von daher würde ich das nicht so drastisch sehen. Ich denke das die Mehrheit der nicht Angler auf die Frage "was soll mit diesem Meter-Hecht passieren?" wohl antworten würde, schmeiß ihn doch wieder rein, und nicht töte ihn. Oder zumindest das sie beides als gleichermaßen ok ansehen. Will ihn jemand essen ist es ok und wenn er ihn zurück setzt, dann ist es auch ok. Ist wie mit der Mehrheit der organisierten Angler und den BV Sachen, sie interessiert das nicht solange es sie nicht direkt betrifft. Das kannst Du auch auf die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung übertragen. Ausnahmen sind nur Angler, Tierrechtler usw. Also der kleine Teil der Bevölkerung der sich näher damit befasst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*

Frage des TE:
Warum kein zweiter Anglerverband?

Weils es noch nicht mal einen ersten gibt zum einen - nur einen Naturschutzverband der organisierten Angelfischer..

Und natürlich auch deswegen:
Es ist ja kein Wunder, wenn immer wieder Leute nen anderen Verband wollen - aber nicht dran denken (ist wie im Wald, das kennt Frau Dr.), dass neue Bäume nicht hochkommen können, solange das alte Gestrüpp Platz und Licht wegnimmt..

Leider...

Erst Trümmertruppe der bewirtschaftenden, organsierten Angelfischer schreddern und altes Gestrüpp roden (da die sich ja nicht raushalten wollen beim Angeln und Anglern), dann ein wirklicher Verband für Angler, nur so wird das gehen.

Auferstehen aus Ruinen...


----------



## Matthias_R (18. November 2014)

*AW: Warum keinen 2ten Anglerverband als Kontrast zum DAFV gründen?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Töte doch mal einen Fisch mit Spaziergänger im Rücken, da sagen viele "der arme Fisch". ..
> ....



Hab ich gemacht, im Sommer in  Plau. Mit ner SpaziergägerIN im Rücken. Portionsbarsch um die 25 cm. Die Reaktion darauf war die Frage, ob sie den Fisch bekommen könne, man würde am Abend grillen....

Nein, man muß bitte so ehrlich sein, daß man es sich selbst eingesteht: Angeln ist für den Fisch eine potentiell tödliche Angelegeheit. 

Ein zweiter Dachverband wird in dem Moment sinnvoll, wenn es Vereine oder Landesverbände gibt, die ihn haben wollen. ein "Verband" aus ein paar Einzelnasen ist nichts weiter als ein weiterer, kleiner Verein. 
Jut, kann ooch nett sein...

Ansonsten: Ich war aktiver Kletterer, und bin aktiver Segler. Und ansonsten ohnehin und gern im Freien. Ich schätze unsere Natur und bin froh, mich beim Berg-, Wasser oder Angelsport in angenehmer Umgebung aufhalten zu dürfen. Ich unterstütze jegliche aktivität, die mir dies ermöglicht. Es fällt auf, daß weder der Alpenverein noch der Seglerverband Naturschutzfachverbände sind. 
MIR jedenfalls geht es beim Angeln vorrangig um´s Fische fangen.


----------

